# amazing small models



## chuck foster (May 27, 2008)

i just had to post a couple of pictures of some unbelievably small/highly detailed models. ;D

some of you guys might already know of bill huxhold, he has won the sherline challenge one or two times.

these picture where taken at a small show held at the pickering museum here in southern ontario last week end.

bill is a perfectionist and a very good guy to talk to, so with no further a-due here are the pics.






















i wish i had put something beside the engines to give you an idea of there size. 
i'm fairly sure that the first picture of the triple expansion engines is twice the size of the actual models!!! 

i think that bill uses mostly stainless steel for his models.

i hope you enjoyed that as much as i did.

chuck


----------



## rake60 (May 27, 2008)

I know the average grain of an Oak board.

It doesn't need anything more than that to set the scale for me!

Amazing! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Rick


----------



## Mcgyver (May 27, 2008)

Bills stuff is amazing, you comment about the size of pic being twice the engine is true, most of the bolts are 1mm thread, tapped into stainless.

he's also a frequent lecturer at TSME meetings, describing how he does this stuff.


----------



## bentprop (May 28, 2008)

Crikey,I would have trouble seeing bolts at that size,let alone use them ;D
Utterly amazing patience.And working in stainless too!Fantastic :bow:


----------



## Alphawolf45 (May 28, 2008)

So'd you ask'im how long it took to build that engine?..And I dont have a feel for the scale so 'bout what length width and height would you guesstimate?


----------



## bentprop (May 28, 2008)

My best guess in "old money" would be 2" long and high,and a bit more in width.


----------



## PTsideshow (May 28, 2008)

The hose is braided air brush type line and the base is about 2inch high from the table top.
glen


----------



## PTsideshow (May 28, 2008)

Here is a really small operating engine and all the parts in the frame with a real penny down the bottom middle.
glen


----------



## steamer (May 29, 2008)

You guys should see Bill's 1/2 scale Hardinge HLV's with turret attachments turning brass cups for the ladies. ....He's a peach of a guy too.

Dave


----------



## PTsideshow (May 29, 2008)

I can't seem to find the picture of that machine which he also uses to make the parts for his engines since his jewelers lathe is to big ;D
glen


----------



## cfellows (May 29, 2008)

Here's a picture of Bill's model Hardinge






Chuck


----------



## ChooChooMike (Jun 4, 2008)

HOLEY-SCHMOLEY !! Those are some beautious models !! KUDO'S to Bill !!


----------



## zeusrekning (Jun 4, 2008)

OMG!! I think I just..... Well nevermind. Other than the speed control and lack of DRO that looks identical to one of the first lathes I ever ran. Well its smaller too. Any links to more info??
Tim


----------



## chuck foster (Jun 4, 2008)

hey tim try this link http://www.craftsmanshipmuseum.com/Huxhold.htm

chuck


----------



## rake60 (Jun 5, 2008)

Bill's works are amazing!

Thanks for pointing them out here Chuck!

Rick


----------



## Propforward (Jun 12, 2008)

These engines are just beautiful and amazing - they are a real inspiration!

They are not just precision mechanism, they are truly works of art, of a superb level of crafstmanship.

Fantastic work!


----------

